# First time catering for 100 people, need help



## alexasb04 (Dec 9, 2014)

Good Afternoon all,

I am by no means a professional cook, but I grew up on a budget and so learned to always cook as opposed to eating out. This has gotten me a fair amount of attention amongst my peers and I was asked today to cook for a company party of 100 people.

The menu is not difficult, it will consist of a veggie casserole, a meat casserole and stuffed chicken. 

I have access to a large oven, stove, bbq and microwave at home to prepare, and I will have 2 ovens, 2 stoves and 2 microwaves at the actual even which takes place at lunch.

The most daunting part for me is deciding how to keep everything cooked and warm for the party. Do i cook everything at home and toss in the oven, or will this diminish the quality of the food? I can cook it there and prepare everything in advance, but then i worry that the long cook times will leave some of the food getting cold while the rest cooks, since the 2 ovens will not be enough for all the food

so to streamline my question, what do you suggest is the best way to get all the food prepared and cooked and served still warm with the limited cooking space.

No detail is to obvious for me, and I appreciate any and all advice, thank you thank you


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

You will need to rent or buy some hot boxes (Cambro is a popular brand)

And a thermometer---keep the food at safe temperatures---dispose of any left overs--

Without proper holding equipment--you will put the guest at risk of food poisoning--

Caterers are at the top of the 'risk pool' for food poisoning---and more likely to get caught than a restaurant---in a restaurant a group of random strangers drop in for a meal-if they get sick they don't know that other diners have the same issues.

At a company function? They will know if others at the party got sick----be very careful. Make sure your liability insurance is paid.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Try and plan a menu that many things are in sauces, meatballs  sausage and peppers, chicken piccata  as these are  easier to keep hot with the equipment that you mention.


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

Is it buffet? You can rent chaffing dishes.


----------



## conniesill (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm cooking for 100 people and we are having turkey breasts and ham about how much of the meat would I need


----------



## chefmikec28 (Dec 19, 2014)

You will need about a total of 32 pounds of turkey and 32 pounds of ham. Each portion may vary from 4 to 6 ozs per person


----------

